# Hello Everyone. Wanted to say Hi.



## Jonathan (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello everyone. I am Jonathan the Owner and Host of Rotting Flesh Radio, Costumes For Kids and such. 

I know many of my friends are on here like Frighteners Ent., Scareshack, Pyro and others and I am a Home Haunter too so I felt it was fitting to join up. 

I'll get some pix up soon of my display this season for Trick or Treaters and such and I look forward to getting to know all of you and learning from eachother.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello Jonathan, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Jonathan, looking forward to see the pics


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, this was a long time coming.
Glad you finally decided to join!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Jonathan!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Heyo.
Welcome aboard.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & Welcome


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome jj
Nice to see you joined.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to a great forum.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey JJ. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you all for the nice round of welcomes. I can feel the haunt love going round already.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!

Yes, haunt love is a wonderful thing!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

welcome


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Welcome. Can't wait to see your stuff.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Jonathan..
glad you made it


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Jonathan


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Grab a cocktail and join the party!


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you all for the warm haunting welcome. There is so much here I swear I have spent more time reading in the last two days than anything.

THANK YOU ALL!


----------

